# INTERNATIONAL CONDUCTING MASTERCLASS in Czech Republic. 5-10 Nov. 2016



## Elen (Feb 24, 2015)

INTERNATIONAL CONDUCTING MASTERCLASS 
with Maestro ALIM SHAKH (St. Petersburg, Russia) & the WEST BOHEMIAN SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA (Czech Republic). 
The masterclass will take place 5th -10th November 2016 in Marienbad - famous recreation spa area in Czech Republic. 
https://www.marianskelazne.cz/old/en/index.html

Maestro Alim Shakh (Aлим Шахмаметьев) - Principal conductor of St. Pethersburg State Conservatory Opera and Ballet Theatre, Principal conductor of the Novosibirsk Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra.
( http://conductingmasterclasses.eu/alim_shakh.php, https://www.mariinsky.ru/en/company/conductors/alim_shakh )

The repertoire:
W.A. Mozart. Overture to Abduction from the Seraglio, K384,
W.A. Mozart. Symphony № 40 in G minor, K. 550,
L. Beethoven. Symphony № 2, in D major, Op. 36,
S. Rachmaninoff. Piano Concerto № 2 in C minor, Op. 18,
V. Kalinnikov. Symphony № 1, in G minor;
Participants are required to select and prepare 2-3 music works from this repertoire.

Each active participant will be entitled for:
- 100 minutes of podium time with the West Bohemian Symphony Orchestra 
- 60 minutes of podium time in sessions with piano accompaniment; 
- participation in all meetings, classes and rehearsals; 
- Each active participant will conduct at the dress rehearsal and the final concert
Each semi-active participant will be entitled for:
- 90 minutes of podium time in sessions with piano accompaniment; 
- participation in all meetings, classes, rehearsals and the right to attend the final concert, without conducting the orchestra.
Rehearsals with the orchestra and the final concert will be video recorded.
The recording is included in the master class fee.

Masterclass fees:
There is no registration/application fee.
Active participant`s fee is € 1650,
Semi-active participant's fee is € 500,
Daily Visitors' (passive participation) fee is € 35.
The number of active participants is limited to 10.
There is no age limit for participation.

More information on the website: http://conductingmasterclasses.eu/europa.php
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Elen (Feb 24, 2015)

The next masterclass with Maestro Alim Shakh will be held 21-27th January 2017 in Olomouc, Czech Republic
http://conductingmasterclasses.eu/orchestral-conducting-masterclass.php


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Daily Visitors' (passive participation) fee is € 35."

First time I've heard of a masterclass audience being charged admission.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> "Daily Visitors' (passive participation) fee is € 35."
> 
> First time I've heard of a masterclass audience being charged admission.


And.... you have to be passive......


----------

